
Show HN: Fun little weekend project, my ode to Star Trek - vnglst
http://startrek.koenvangilst.nl/
======
vnglst
Features:

* stars follow your cursor

* click in starfield adds 100 more stars (3D Touch, i.e. 'press really hard' on iPhone)

* click on STAR TREK toggles true color stars

* turn up your speaker volume and listen to those beautiful Enterprise engines

On Github here:
[https://github.com/vnglst/startrek](https://github.com/vnglst/startrek)

